# need help with smog test(air intake CA)



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

guys Im going to have my smog test soon and I dont have my stock intake. I had it in the back of my trunk 2 years ago cuz I had just done my smog test then and left the stock in a box. that night my car was broken into and took the box with the intake. I need to change my intake to stock! Anybody around so I can use their stock intake?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

a cold air intake wont cause you to fail a visual inspection in california afaik


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It can and will! My advice, find someone with a stock box around you or buy one from a yard.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

or find someone that will do and go temporarily blind for $20...lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe... sometimes if you ask certain companies for a carb # for their intakes they'll send you one...


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would let you use my stock intake if I actually had it. Anyways, getting your car smogged with modifications on is a bitch. I had to take my car to a "test only" site and the bitch didn't even want to run the test because of my intake. After 30 minutes of arguing with that fool...he finally ran the test and it passed and the guy said my car wasn't even going to be close to passing...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Thanks guys. thanks walter, I ran it with the intake before and it didnt pass. anybody heard about the emissions gizmo they sell at autozone that helps you pass??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you should be able to pass the sniffer with the intake... if not you have other problems, it probably won't help to use those gizmos... get your car fixed first and then try to get a EO number for an intake...


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

i'll check that out. One more question: Im going to go stock again on the exhaust. since im a newbie about exhausts and other things, i notice the exhaust gasket is a ring. Do i have to get another one when I switch the exhaust? btw its a bolt on stillen.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

yippie i passed my smog test. had to go to a test only site. had a old member of sentra.net let me borrow his intake. Thanks Dany.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey i have a question about smog too.

if i take my cai off and put on my stock box and i have a custom cat back will they pass me or fail me.

and about the headers n-e-one know n-e-good places to make me a fake heat sheild so i dont hafta take it off when i smog in august.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

dont know. they check everything on my car. looked at my exhaust and under. well I guess cuz i was at a test only site.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

man dont tell me i hafta change my exhaust just for some stupid smog check. (ugh)


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

congrats Pedro. How is Dany doing?? I need to call that fool one of these days. I guess he is busy like 247.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

You don't have to remove your exhaust for the test. If you have a pop charger only, most of the time they don't care. The headers must be remove to pass visual.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

The only thing the smog tester cares about in regards to your exhaust is that you have a catalytic converter. If you had an after market muffler, they don't need to worry about it cuz it doesn't have anything to do with passing smog. As for the header, if you had a CARB # on it you should be ok. Mine didn't even have one but I told the guy that both my O2 sensors we're still on so he passed me with the headers on.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aww man if u were only in so cali i go to that place where u did ur smog.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> *congrats Pedro. How is Dany doing?? I need to call that fool one of these days. I guess he is busy like 247. *


Thanks Walter. He is doing well. Might sell his sentra and buy himself a GTI or a truck. He took his rims off his car. i think he is returning his car back to stock little by little. I didnt stay too long cuz he was the only one at his deparment.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey liuspeed, i need to pass my smog in or around august, i know of some shops out here that can pass us with all mods on your car......hit me up


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

illest are u serious?! and how much would they charge?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

50$ liuspeed


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sounds really really tempting.


----------

